# Exchange Rate



## Riaz (12/5/14)

howsit peeps

just a quick note that the exchange rate is looking very good at the moment, so get em international orders paid

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/5/14)

ha? The exchange rate is putrid


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

as a person having to keep a constant eye on the exchange rate for work purposes, it's way better than it's been a looooong time, we're down to R10.40 level now, where we were at R11.24 levels 3 months ago  so it's definitely looking better like @Riaz said hahaha  Rock on with the international orders hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

yip me too @Metal Liz 

always having to check the exchange rate, even a drop of 5c makes a HUGE difference on a $300k payment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

I purchased some fishing tackle from the states this morning - got an exchange rate of R 10.74. I miss the R6 days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

how come you got R10.74? that's a huge difference to what it's at...


----------



## thekeeperza (12/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> I purchased some fishing tackle from the states this morning - got an exchange rate of R 10.74. I miss the R6 days.


Was that the PayPal rate?


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Was that the PayPal rate?



Yip - a $ 107.48 purchase debited my bank account with R 1154.35. In know it includes their fee, but in reality that's what it cost using that method of payment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

The quoted exchange rate is not the exchange rate we do transactions at.

Its always a bit higher.

The payment providers and banks need to make their cut

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

yeah, but i work with eMarketTrader on my comper everyday for our overseas payments, it's linked directly to the bank, so if i book a rate on emarket for a payment, that's exactly the rate my invoices are paid at. the commercial rate we see on TV is an average of the buying and selling rate and these rates are always lower than the actual rate one books at the bank, cause buying always runs a minimum of 10c above selling rates  at the moment my rate is R10.39 for buying and R10.28 for selling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

@Metal Liz the currency you work with doesnt involve a 3rd party (like paypal)

you are transacting directly with your suppliers/ customers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

